# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Arthroscopic Shoulder Surgery

## Psychotron

Well I have arthroscopic shoulder surgery on my left shoulder this upcoming Thursday. I have a torn posterior inferior labrum. What sucks is this injury occured a year ago, but I sat on it for so long thinking it would get better, but I had an MRI in December and it was bad. And what's even worse is now I think my right shoulder is screwed up from taking all the slack and sleeping on it.

So, my surgeon is a Dr. James Andrews in Birmingham, AL. I guess he's one of the best, he had all sorts of professional atheletes jerseys in his office. So I am very confident in the surgery.

I was looking to see what the recovery time has been for other people with similar surgery? I am not too concerned about the time out of the gym, it might give the rest of my body some time to recover. Besides, in May I have surgery to remove this gyno that I've had since I was in 7th grade, so I will probably be down for a while.

----------


## RoaringMad Mac

LOL, 

Well, I just had surgery about a week ago this past Friday. My doctor was Dewey Jones IV at brookwood hospital in Birmingham. Seems me and you are pretty close. 

My surgery was not as bad as yours is going to seem. I had a bunch of arthritis and bone spurs removed from my shoulder joint and I had a piece of bone removed from the AC joint. I got 21 staples for that. 

I am rehabbing now. I go and see the doctor tommorow to hopefully get these damn staples out. 

Hope yours goes well.

----------


## chrismc

I recently had artho surgery to repair a partially torn rotator, labrum, and trim the end of my collarbone for a grade 3 separated shoulder. Rehab went fine for the labrum and rotator but the a/c joint on the top of my shoulder is giving me lots of trouble. I personally think you will do good just don't try to rush the rehab and give yourself time to heal. Also get used to sleeping on your back or the opposite shoulder. Good luck!

----------


## RoaringMad Mac

Yeah, that has been the worst thing for me so far is sleeping on my back. I finally get this cursed staples out of my shoulder this morning when I go to see the Doctor.

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

i had both my labrums fixed artho. u will be fine. ur doc sounds like a badass like mine. takes about 4 months for each shoulder. so in 4 months you can start pushing forward agressivly in the gym. i have exceeded my preinjury strenght. i have no pain in my left one and some inflamation occasionaly in my right but thats cuz the bicep tendons was involved, but nothing major.

----------


## chrismc

My doc told me 3 months but it actually 4, so you are right 4 months!

----------


## KorperTrainerung

I have a torn anterior inferior labrum. Doc said it wasn't bad ooking at the MRI I will get surgery on it as soon as my comp ends, 5 more weeks. You guys think 4 months rehab for my situation as well?

----------


## chrismc

Depends on the type of surgery. Open surgery takes longer to heal than artho/scope surgery. Most shoulder procedures are done with the scope these days. The scope is the way to go! It also depends on if something is repaired and the degree of the repair (it will need time to heal) Some shoulder surgeries just simply clean and trim out the damaged areas, no repairs.

----------


## Psychotron

Well, I had the surgery done, everything went well. When they got in there with the scope they found out it was way worse than they thought from the MRI. My entire posterior labrum was torn to shit. I have 5 screws in there, and I guess they just dissolve on their own. Anyways, I have 3 more weeks in a sling, and 25 more weeks of physical therapy.

----------


## MuscleScience

It will be about a year until your 100% assuming you don't push it to hard like I did and had to have another. The second surgery I was just like you my whole labrum on the posterior was torn to hell. It was not as bad as my first surgery which was torn labrum and some tendon damage. It does take a while to get to feeling good again. But now my shoulder feels good for the first time since i was probable 16 or 17 so it was worth it.

----------


## Jfew44

Make sure you do exactly what your doc says for rehab. I didn't do enough and to this day its hard to go heavy on military press. I had the same surgery you just had. I thought I was good to go at one point and further messed it up. Good luck on the rehab tho bro

----------


## Psychotron

Yea, I don't intend on deviating from what my physical therapist says. I really need to get the clear to start doing a stationay bike or something. I am just getting fat right now.

----------


## Psychotron

well, here is an update for anyone who cares.

After 13 weeks of physical therapy I was discharged. Just last week I was able to start doing push ups, I was pretty excited.

I still can't lift upper body though probably until September. They discharged me because there's nothing more they can do, now it's just it getting stronger and feeling better.

----------


## harrydunn69

i am recovering from a full superior labrum tear, patrial rotator cuff and superspinatus muscle tears. i had my scope in february, i finally got back into the gym at week 14, but everything was VERY light. I have progressed and am getting stronger by the week, im at week 20 and finally put up 185 for 6 on the bench, which is huge considering i couldnt even lift the damn bar for more than 6 when i first got back into the gym. im still not 100%, can't do a pullup without pain. just make sure you do the physical therapy, and do it at home, and don't go crazy when you think you feel good, it won't be healed inside until week 12. its a LONG A$$ process, just be patient. im trying to get myself back into shape so I can start an AAS cycle, but I'm still too weak and I want to be where I was before my surgery. ice will be your friend.

----------


## Coach 44

Dr. Andrews is the best around. Just follow his advice and you'll be fine.

----------


## Timm1704

GH would speed the recovery process up, but take it easy on the area for awhile yet. You will know when its ready

----------


## Psychotron

well a little update. It has been over 6 months and my shoulder hasn't exactly recovered. It feels like dog shit most of the time, and I was discharged from physical therapy in June. 

I still can't really lift, frankly I am concerned that something went wrong. Or am I just being a baby? I can do pushups just fine, but really nothing over my head. 

I was seeing if anyone has supplemented a surgery like this with steroids ? I am considering doing some to help get it stronger, because apparently I can't seem to get it strong enough on my own.

I would have thought by now it would be feeling solid but I don't get it, and my insurance wont pay for any more physical therapy.

----------


## skinnyhb

i have this surgery scheduled in two weeks and i'm really nervous about the results. i dont have any day to day pain, and i can lift pretty well. i just cant go super heavy on bench and if i try and box or wrestle too often, it hurts pretty bad.

does anyone have any success stories?

----------


## Psychotron

> i have this surgery scheduled in two weeks and i'm really nervous about the results. i dont have any day to day pain, and i can lift pretty well. i just cant go super heavy on bench and if i try and box or wrestle too often, it hurts pretty bad.
> 
> does anyone have any success stories?


Well, I was basically told by my Dr. to man up and start doing light lifting. He told me I would never be able to do workouts like close grip bench or dumbbell presses whether for chest or shoulder where you bring the dumbbells in so they clink. High chance it will push right back out. 

I got to see the pictures of the tear, man, they had to cut away a lot of tissue, it was brutal. 

Anyways, I guess I am on the long slow journey of weight lifting. I don't think I will ever get back into doing really heavy lifting again though, damn, and im only 24.

----------


## BrunkerVic

I believe I have a solution in terms rehabilitation after arthroscopic surgery. I am going in for surgery in about a month, hoping to fix labral tears, as well as pinning down a biceps tendon which keeps slipping out of its groove due to an altered groove shape after fracture.

Top factor in successful recovery:

1. A GOOD SURGEON. Dr. Regan from Vancouver BC is one of the best in the world for shoulder's.

This rehab program may require additional costs for optimal results, but it covers all aspects of shoulder injury.

Post surgery, I plan to spend approximately 10 sessions in a Hyperbaric Oxygen Chamber. This greatly increases speed of initial recovery to damaged muscle/tendons ligaments and cartilage.

Rehabilitation always begins with physiotherapy. Don't move forward in any activities until ok'd by your physio/doctor.

hot/cold treatment, and basic movements in the pool (not swimming, but more just resistance movements) can be relatively accessable to most people.

although quite challenging, Bikrams Yoga has amazing benefits for all joints, as well as the overall recovery process and physical health. 

Specific changes in diet can be important, especially the seldom-known benefits of pineapple. Pineapple is the only source of the anti-inflammatory enzyme bromelain. Research has linked bromelain with significant reduction in shoulder pain.

Bromelain is an enzyme found only in pineapple that researchers believe may reduce inflammation, swelling and acts as a “clean up agent,” digesting dead cells to help injuries heal more smoothly. 

Supplemental therapies, like BIOPTRON lamp treatment and Biomagnetic therapy, should be considered concurrently during physio.

A new recovery and regeneration technique worth checking out is Microstretching.

To top this, once the shoulder begins to feel strong and stable, range of motion almost fully recovered, there are certain substances that can really boost recovery. My combination would be:

Deca -durabolin 
IGF-1
HGH
annnnd ofcourse testosterone , to make up for the suppression by deca.

Basis of Deca-Durabolin:

"I’ve read many places that Deca stores water in connective tissue, thus alleviating joint pain. I have no idea what “storing water in the joints” means. I have no idea how to really quantify that statement, or where it started. However, in one study of postmenapusal women, Deca impoved collagen synthesis(1), and in another study deca increased bone mineral content. (2)Both of these studies used VERY low doses, which were far too low to promote muscle growth. In my estimation, based on these 2 studies, an athlete attempting to use Deca only for these two effects (increasing bone mineral content and collagen synthesis) should be using 100mgs of deca every week."

Basis of IGF-1:

Of special interest to both athletes and bodybuilders who are rehabbing an injury is that IGF is vital to the proper production of connective tissue, and exogenous IGF administration may improve collagen formation and aid in the repair of cartilage. (19)(18). IGF is also vital to proper bone density and bone density regulation (20).
IGF administration may be highly useful for rehabilitation of any kind of joint injury experienced by athletes and bodybuilders, and would greatly decrease recovery time as well as increase the strength of the recovered area.

Basis of HGH:

Growth hormone also has the ability to stimulate the production (or reproduction, in the case of an injury) of cartilage. This, however, requires the presence of a mediator substance, Somatomedin (IGF), which is released from the liver in response to GH…and the IGF, in turn, actually promotes the growth of cartilage.

I am going to combine Arthroscopic Shoulder Surgery with a rehabilitation program consisting of Physical Therapy, Hyperbaric Oxygen Chamber, Bio-magnetic Therapy, Bioptron Lamp therapy, Hot/Cold treatment, Physio in the pool, large intake of Pineapple, Microstretching, Bikrams Yoga, and eventually HGH, IGF-1, Deca+test supplementation to build the strongest shoulder joint humanely possible. All in a slow, precise, unrushed manner.


If this fails, I give up on my shoulder.

----------


## nick1990

> I believe I have a solution in terms rehabilitation after arthroscopic surgery. I am going in for surgery in about a month, hoping to fix labral tears, as well as pinning down a biceps tendon which keeps slipping out of its groove due to an altered groove shape after fracture.
> 
> Top factor in successful recovery:
> 
> 1. A GOOD SURGEON. Dr. Regan from Vancouver BC is one of the best in the world for shoulder's.
> 
> This rehab program may require additional costs for optimal results, but it covers all aspects of shoulder injury.
> 
> Post surgery, I plan to spend approximately 10 sessions in a Hyperbaric Oxygen Chamber. This greatly increases speed of initial recovery to damaged muscle/tendons ligaments and cartilage.
> ...


Strong bump

anyone have any thoughts on this treatment plan?
I have really been looking into hyperbaric oxygen therapy, but cant decide if i should or not
4 weeks post SLAP tear surgery btw

----------


## Noles12

> Strong bump
> 
> anyone have any thoughts on this treatment plan?
> I have really been looking into hyperbaric oxygen therapy, but cant decide if i should or not
> 4 weeks post SLAP tear surgery btw


You just bumped a 1 year old response on a 2 year old thread yourself. Congratulations

----------


## nick1990

> You just bumped a 1 year old response on a 2 year old thread yourself. Congratulations


thank you

----------


## pyrotalk

> I believe I have a solution in terms rehabilitation after arthroscopic surgery. I am going in for surgery in about a month, hoping to fix labral tears, as well as pinning down a biceps tendon which keeps slipping out of its groove due to an altered groove shape after fracture.
> 
> Top factor in successful recovery:
> 
> 1. A GOOD SURGEON. Dr. Regan from Vancouver BC is one of the best in the world for shoulder's.
> 
> This rehab program may require additional costs for optimal results, but it covers all aspects of shoulder injury.
> 
> Post surgery, I plan to spend approximately 10 sessions in a Hyperbaric Oxygen Chamber. This greatly increases speed of initial recovery to damaged muscle/tendons ligaments and cartilage.
> ...


Any updates. i read in the powerlifting forums some experienced bad side effects after IGF.. PM me

----------

